# conan exiles letzter server finden



## Dedde (5. Februar 2017)

wie geht das? schließlich sind die charakter server bezogen. hab mal bei steam, server in verlauf geschaut. da sind aber nur server von valve games. wie find ich also meinen charakter den ich gelevelt habe?


----------



## Hellraiser2045 (5. Februar 2017)

Conan Exiles: Offizielle Server wegen schlechter Leistung abgeschaltet


----------



## mauhdl (6. Februar 2017)

Spielt das Spiel jemand mit einer rx 480 von AMD und kann mir vielleicht ein Feedback geben?


----------

